# Thinking Red : I'm outta here!!!



## GSXRanger (Dec 8, 2008)

Ok gang... I'm outta here. I leave for Ft. Dix, NJ on 13 DEC 08, to prepare for movement to the IZ. 

Gonna be a good mission... I have some very good HUMINT collectors working for me, and should be pretty easy going. This is my first deployment with a conventional BCT (Stryker) so, case of beer!!!

Drop me a PM if you wanna be on my email list. I plan on doing some non-opsec violating updates, every now and again. This is deployment #4 for me... but, as stated, first with a conventional fighting force. 

Wish me luck Mates!!!

Cheers!


----------



## car (Dec 9, 2008)

Good luck. Have fun!


----------



## moobob (Dec 9, 2008)

Good luck. Stay safe.


----------



## Swill (Dec 9, 2008)

Good luck, bro. Hit us up if we can do anything for you and the team.


----------



## Poetic_Mind (Dec 11, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## GSXRanger (Dec 15, 2008)

I got all of my shots today... Yellow Fever, Typhoid Fever, HEP A, Flu, Anthrax, PPD and HIV draw. 

Smallpox vaccine after Christmas Exodus. 

I am 1SG over the "Warrior" company, and what a pain in the ass it is. Oh well. Nothing I can't handle...

Cheers!!!


----------



## GSXRanger (Dec 22, 2008)

Being a 1SG over a "Warrior Transition Company" has got to be the biggest challange of my career. I have an assortment of NG / AR / IRR soldiers, both Officers and Enlisted that I am overseeing. What a challenge!!! But, we are clicking, we are forming, and I am mentoring. I sleep well at night...


----------



## car (Dec 29, 2008)

I was a 1SG for almost five years. Best job I ever had. Passing on the knowledge is key. Keep your temper but don't be afraid to apply boot to ass - regardless of the rank.

Have fun!


----------

